# Dye your Cast net



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I did a search on this subject and nothing came up but it might already be on the forum somewhere. I thought I would would post anyway.

I seen an article in one of the recent Florida Sportmans about putting clothing dye on your bait net to make it more unnoticeable to the fish as you throw it. Supposedly it keeps them from running out from underneath it before it hits the water.

Well, Its cheap and easy to do. I cant say it helped me catch more bait but my net is definetly a dark green color. I threw it about 10-12 times today and its still dark.

If you want to give it a try get you some RIT dye from walmart for like $2.00. I followed the directions on the box andput two boxes of it in an old cooler and let it set overnight with some weight on the net to hold it under. I took it out and rinsed her off, its definetly green. The hand rope came out blue though for some reason.

The pictures were taken at night so they are kind of crappy but the net came out good. If anyone is interested in trying it and wants to see better pictures let me know and I will take some in the light.


----------



## DCorb (May 30, 2009)

I like to dye just the bottom half of the net,on a sunny daybait see the outsides of the net when you throw it ,and think its a shadow, so they swim into the middle of the net, to get away from it.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Monofilament ?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I figured you were supposed to die only the bottom portion too.


----------

